# Dog walking with the E2E



## computernut (Nov 21, 2009)

My fiancee and I were out walking the dog tonight when we met up with a group of 3 younger people walking their puppy. At one point they were trying to figure out if their dog had pooed so they were looking around with these dim little lights so I took the diffuser off my E2E and clicked it on. The one guy was liked "whoa! that's like one of those cop lights, look at how bright that thing is and it's so small". I had to laugh because I had the MN02 bulb in it so it's only putting out 25 lumens vs the stock 60.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 22, 2009)

I got a simular reaction while on vacation. I was on a party boat and we were anchored off shore for the night and we all heard an animal foraging. I whipped out my E2e and lit up the shore line. The light was then passed around the boat and by the time I got it back I needed to change the batteries. I changed the batteries and installed the MN02 LA for the remainder of the trip. 

I now carry my E2e with a delrin tail guard and long clip in a Maxexpedition 4" holster. I shoved an end cap from a camping propane cell to the bottom of the holster (1" diameter which can also be placed over the bezel and used as an diffuser!). This allows me to carry the light without locking out the tailcap. The end cap provides a ridged surface cupping the delrin ring keeping the tail switch recessed under pressure. And everything fits as if it were designed for this purpose!

The E2e is still one of my favorite lights!


----------



## knightrider (Nov 22, 2009)

Very cool! I want to try the MN02 someday. Is the beam still pretty white at that lower lumen level?


----------



## kelmo (Nov 22, 2009)

Actually it is the MN02, the MA02 is for the A2. The MA02 runs at I believe 4.2V. The MN02 is not as white as the MN03 IMHO. It definitely favors the yellow spectrum. It is a good lamp.


----------



## computernut (Nov 22, 2009)

kelmo said:


> Actually it is the MN02, the MA02 is for the A2. The MA02 runs at I believe 4.2V. The MN02 is not as white as the MN03 IMHO. It definitely favors the yellow spectrum. It is a good lamp.



Sorry, meant MN02, just changed it. Ya, the MN02 is not quite as white as the MN03, the hotspot is smaller which is the only thing I don't like about it. Definitely a bulb that has its uses, I really like it with the F04 diffuser.


----------



## knightrider (Nov 22, 2009)

Someday will have to pick up a bezel or E2E and that bulb and check it out. Sounds very cool and useful. Using a diffuser will be really interesting too, have to try that with it too. Very interested in checking this combo out.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 22, 2009)

Keep an eye out on the Marketplace, lots of bezels and LAs from time to time.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 22, 2009)

That's how I got my incan E bezel!


----------



## knightrider (Nov 22, 2009)

Will have to check CPFM from time to time. Really want to try this bulb out!


----------



## Inliner (Nov 23, 2009)

Good to hear you still wow'd some with the MN02. I just ordered an HO-E1R to use in my E2D with a 17670. It seems to be the MN02's rechargeable equivalent. Hopefully it will be nice and white. I wanted more output, but 2hrs of runtime sold me!


----------



## kelmo (Nov 23, 2009)

25 lumens and 2+ hours of runtime is a really practical setup. It is a great camping/trail light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 23, 2009)

computernut said:


> Sorry, meant MN02, just changed it. Ya, the MN02 is not quite as white as the MN03, the hotspot is smaller which is the only thing I don't like about it. Definitely a bulb that has its uses, I really like it with the F04 diffuser.


Is there a low output bulb with a wider hotspot? It's the only thing I'm not liking either, although for medium distance searching it sure is nice to have almost everything focused at distance, with just a gentle flood in the entire surrounding area.


----------



## BSBG (Nov 23, 2009)

It warms my heart to know there are still people out there impressed by an E2E, even in E2O guise. Most of us here are jaded by 1185s and such these days.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 24, 2009)

Over the years I have found the MN02 to be my favorite incan lamp for use with primary lithiums. I have never found the MN03 or MN02 to be any different in average spectrum. I've never found one to be more tinted to white or orange than the other.

I'm currently running an MN02 in an old school E2e (three flats, Z52) with mostly dead batteries and it is still considerably brighter than my favorite 2D flashlights with fresh alkaline cells and aftermarket xenon bulbs. The only standard incan light that is giving the MN02 (on mostly dead batteries) a run for its money is my Responder 4AA on fresh batteries.


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 24, 2009)

I've impressed my father with my little 1AAA Fenix LD01 (haIII). Puts out a nice 80 flat lumens for 30 minutes, then about 20 for 2 hours on a 850mAh nimh. 
The small reflector is even nice, it can throw about 50 feet on high.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 24, 2009)

Soooo off topic :laughing:


I can also state that I love the output of the E2e!

I use mine (in the form of a winelight) around the house every now and then.

:twothumbs


----------



## computernut (Nov 25, 2009)

Last night I did a comparison between an MN02 & MN03 with the same batteries so I could get a real feel for the whiteness. I would have to say the colour temp is pretty much the same. I definitely prefer the size of the hotspot on the MN03 but I guess Surefire had to compromise somewhere. I like my A2 for walks outside but typically use the E2E/MN02/F04 combo for close-up work.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 25, 2009)

When I get a new light I carry it in my backpack for a while but I always go back to a E2x light. Back when flying was fun and friendlier I would take my E2D with me. Now if I'm going to travel by air I swap it out for the E2e setup previously mentioned. Both lights sport the MN03 LA. My SC3 carries a much used MN02 LA. My E2D (Xenon Warrior Princess) was my 1st highend hand held light! With the advent of small pocketable LED backup lights I have grown to love my E2x's even more. When out goofing off I strap on my E2D with a tube of spare cells next to it. The dependability of the MN0x LA and having a capable long running back up frees your mind of worries IMHO.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 26, 2009)

kelmo said:


> I got a simular reaction while on vacation. I was on a party boat and we were anchored off shore for the night and we all heard an animal foraging. I whipped out my E2e and lit up the shore line. The light was then passed around the boat and by the time I got it back I needed to change the batteries. I changed the batteries and installed the MN02 LA for the remainder of the trip.
> 
> I now carry my E2e with a delrin tail guard and long clip in a Maxexpedition 4" holster. I shoved an end cap from a camping propane cell to the bottom of the holster (1" diameter which can also be placed over the bezel and used as an diffuser!). This allows me to carry the light without locking out the tailcap. The end cap provides a ridged surface cupping the delrin ring keeping the tail switch recessed under pressure. And everything fits as if it were designed for this purpose!
> 
> The E2e is still one of my favorite lights!


My favorite bulb for the E2E is the LF HO-E1R with a single 17670, runtime is just ridiculous! I will never go back o the MN02...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 26, 2009)

Inliner said:


> Good to hear you still wow'd some with the MN02. I just ordered an HO-E1R to use in my E2D with a 17670. It seems to be the MN02's rechargeable equivalent. Hopefully it will be nice and white. I wanted more output, but 2hrs of runtime sold me!


It is brighter and whiter than the MN02. Throws a lot better too...


----------



## Inliner (Nov 28, 2009)

OF,
Just wanted to say thanks for the recommendation of the HO-E1R. I was pleasantly surprised to see how bright and white this bulb is. Good throw to boot. I don't think I'll be able to resist trying the EO version though.


----------

